

UK Hacker News meetup confirmed for Friday November 30th - ian

Hi I've emailed the final details round to everyone who replied. <p>Should be a great night - there are 25 people coming from various parts of the UK, some bringing demos of their projects.<p>To those who weren't able to make the 30th we'll hopefully do another meetup in the New Year. Sorry you weren't able to make this one.<p>If you didn't see the earlier thread (<a href="http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=80970" rel="nofollow">http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=80970</a>) and want to come just email me (founders at songkick).

======
vikram
I'm looking forward to it. See you guys there.

------
neil_cauldwell
Did anyone else know about the London Startup Weekend?

<http://london.startupweekend.com/>

It's taking place over the same weekend - I wonder if we can still jump on in
after Tayyabs...

